# Game 2: Los Angeles Lakers (1) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/23



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/319/15togoke9.png">

<img src="http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/4582/lalden2am1.png">​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't help but to think we're going to beat them handily on Tuesday night. If we can beat them the way they did tonight with three of our starters not playing great at all, then I think Denver has no chance because they starters will make up for it. There's no way Kobe has a bad shooting night like he did today - he rarely does that for two games in a row. He'll adjust to Kenyon Martin guarding him. Radmanovic should get a lot of easy baskets if Iverson is going to guard him again, but he can't pick up quick fouls like he did today. And I think Fisher will hit some big shots and make much more noise than today.

There's no reason we shouldn't dominate the game on Tuesday. They can't stop Odom or Gasol, and Kobe will get his. The only thing I'm hoping for is that we don't let Denver score 114 again. Try to keep them to 95-100, and it'd be great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've decided that after every game, my avatar will switch to the Player of the Game. Oh, and I'll create the thread tomorrow as I'm too lazy to do it right now.

And one thing I forgot to mention earlier, but if Luke can play like he did today for the rest of the series, then I see no reason that we don't sweep them. That was the best he has played in a long time, and he did it when it matters most. No complaints about him thus far in this early post-season; hopefully I can continue to say that.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Good game #1. Not great. I want to point out some negatives since its so easy to say all good things after a win. I actually watched the game twice fast forwarding past all the downtime the 2nd time around. Hopefully these points will be improved in game 2.

Gasol had a layup drill going on. It was great that everyone set him up for easy baskets (Kwame would have scored 11 had he had those looks) but he missed the majority of his actual "shots". He short armed several 15 footers. The nuggets are going to try to slow him down next game so hopefully his 10-15 footer will be flowing. He also was getting some very easy rebounds. It seemed like nobody from the Nuggets even attempted to get an offensive rebound. You would see one of their players doing the 1 v 1 thing, shoot a J and all the Nuggets would be going the other way to play D before the shot would even get to the rim. Pau had a lot of rebounds that it was him and 4 Lakers under the basket with him. I'm not complaining about Pau at all. He took full advantage of everything he could, Im just saying it was a very easy game for him. Kenyon Martin guarding Kobe also helped clear out the middle a lot for Pau...which brings me to my next point...

Kobe...oh Kobe... His stats were inflated big time in the last ten minutes of the 4th. Very choppy game for Kobe. I can deal with a bad shooting night but not *how* he did it for big stretches of the game. He had some very lame 
1 v 1 plays. He shot too many jumpers early in the shot clock. So many of his shots were shots you should be taking with 5sec on the shot clock...not 19sec. He had one assist...one...(a very nice one to Pau). The Lakers had 33 assists as a team so one from Kobe is not acceptable. I dont think K-mart had anything to do with Kobe having an off shooting night, they happen. 

I am actually glad Kobe had an off game in this win for two reasons. One, Karl will put K-mart on him again and Kobe will murder him by either having his J back or just blowing right by him and dishing to Pau. My second reason is that this will just open the middle for Pau again. That first game was the easiest game ever to dominate for Pau(yes that makes sense if you watched the game).

So Kobe, pass more and then get it back for you 20 footers
Pau, be ready to do something besides layups if they change their D on you

Pound for pound Phil Jackson is the greatest coach in the NBA :biggrin:


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Kobe...oh Kobe... His stats were inflated big time in the last ten minutes of the 4th. Very choppy game for Kobe. I can deal with a bad shooting night but not *how* he did it for big stretches of the game. He had some very lame
> 1 v 1 plays. He shot too many jumpers early in the shot clock. So many of his shots were shots you should be taking with 5sec on the shot clock...not 19sec. He had one assist...one...(a very nice one to Pau). The Lakers had 33 assists as a team so one from Kobe is not acceptable. I dont think K-mart had anything to do with Kobe having an off shooting night, they happen.


Strong post. I definitely agree that Kobe's shot selection early in the clock was frustrating. Bad shooting nights happen, but taking those kinds of shots early in the shot clock will only help Denver. 

Kobe's assists numbers are sometimes misleading. When we see only one assist from Kobe, it looks like he wasn't moving the ball. However, he made quite a few passes that led to assists; those passes are just as important. We see it often where Kobe finds Lamar under the basket and Lamar finds Pau coming from the weakside.

Better shot selection from Kobe + better transition defense hopefully = even more lopsided victory


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i love that one slow-mo play where anthony chucked the ball up with three defenders in the paint and kleiza in the corner looks at him like WTF?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

DANNY said:


> i love that one slow-mo play where anthony chucked the ball up with three defenders in the paint and kleiza in the corner looks at him like WTF?


Haha, I didn't see that, but it sounds like good fun.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect some adjustments from the Nuggets primarily more Kleiza and JR Smith and less Carter and more zone defense maybe exclusive zone defense.

If they man up Kobe with no help he'll get 40.Doubling Gasol will continue the layup drill from Odom and others. 

What adjustments do the Lakers make. Avoid having Farmar guard AI at all if possible switch Sasha on him and have Farmar run with JR Smith. Farmar has no clue how to stay close to AI I actually think he's alittle scared to guard him. 

Play Luke more with the starters and Vlad more with the reserves when we start mixing and matching the line ups. Vlad can't guard Melo and can't post Carter or anyone with any effectiveness. Walton is great in the post and guards Melo solidly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I expect some adjustments from the Nuggets primarily more Kleiza and JR Smith and less Carter and more zone defense maybe exclusive zone defense.
> 
> If they man up Kobe with no help he'll get 40.Doubling Gasol will continue the layup drill from Odom and others.
> 
> ...


Great post; I agree with all of it.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I expect some adjustments from the Nuggets primarily more Kleiza and JR Smith and less Carter and more zone defense maybe exclusive zone defense.
> 
> If they man up Kobe with no help he'll get 40.Doubling Gasol will continue the layup drill from Odom and others.
> 
> ...


:clap: Good post! You should send the memo to the coaching staff.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

o yeah and make sure the lakers play mbenga in the 4th quarter since the lakers are going to be up by 30 and garbage time is DJ time


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Doesn't look like DJ will be playing in this game, he was hospitalized. =(


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Doesn't look like DJ will be playing in this game, he was hospitalized. =(


Was it because of Ira Newble's knees connecting with Mbenga's ribs during practice?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully Kobe will drive to the hoop more and not settle on jump shots. I'm sure he will do this, if Martin is on him again.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Was it because of Ira Newble's knees connecting with Mbenga's ribs during practice?


Yes.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man my apologies i jinxed DJ


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It really sucks that Game 2 is on Wednesday night, but at least there are good games on tomorrow that will make the day go by quicker.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, Spurs/Suns game should be a good one.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'll be tuning into the Spurs/Suns game also. So how about the Utah-Houston series? Utah can finish off Houston early.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

WE NEED THIS GAME 2-0 would be HUGE.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

btw Basel are you aware there is a University of Basel in Switzerland?
some of the worlds greatest minds have graduated from there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rentaponcho said:


> btw Basel are you aware there is a University of Basel in Switzerland?
> some of the worlds greatest minds have graduated from there.


I am fully aware.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Rentaponcho said:


> btw Basel are you aware there is a University of Basel in Switzerland?
> some of the worlds greatest minds have graduated from there.


Well we know the Basel here didn't. :whistling:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Well we know the Basel here didn't. :whistling:


rly:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> rly:


:lol:

Best smile ever.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope we win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> I hope we win.


We will.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

should i go to class or watch the game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DANNY said:


> should i go to class or watch the game?


Watch the game!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone think the nuggets will come out with the same strat by putting kenyon on kobe and having mr.carter guard vladi? i thought it was a sound strat only problem was that marcus came to early help on carter which basically left pau wide open for many possessions. if the nugs stay with that defensive tactic and let radman be the scorer in the post, they'll have some success.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone else notice this series not getting any attention from the NBA or TNT, even ABC?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I haven't noticed anything different with this series then the rest, besides maybe the Spurs/Suns series, which it's obvious why that series should get more attention at this point.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

L.A Guy said:


> Anyone else notice this series not getting any attention from the NBA or TNT, even ABC?


what do u mean? the game was on ABC, the only ABC broadcasted game on sunday.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^I think LA Guy was referring to how much attention it gets to the breakdowns of the game after they are done, highlights, anaylisis, etc, not where it is broadcast.

I agree if thats what he meant, it is deservedly so that it gets that much attention


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

i hate when games are delayed b/c of other games, especially when they are blowouts


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's going to be on FSN as well.

I can't wait for the game to start! Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game needs to start already! They've made us wait for far too long!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Turiaf isn't playing. ****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boooooooooo!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Baaaatttttlllleeee!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great defense by Fisher.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Baaaatttttlllleeee!


huh?:thinking2:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Need to box out there... terrible to see them get second chance points.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> huh?:thinking2:


Battle... =P


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

what is fisher doing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I will never understand Fisher's insistence on going 1 on 4 when he is one of the worst finishers in the league around the basket. I'm still not used to it after all of these years.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

It's so nice not to have to hear Jeff Van Gundy during the game!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see Kobe hit his first shot.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

How was that not a foul on Martin???


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will never understand Fisher's insistence on going 1 on 4 when he is one of the worst finishers in the league around the basket. I'm still not used to it after all of these years.


Lol. My thoughts EXACTLY.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Completely reversal of effort on the defensive end by Radmanovic. I understand that you're going to struggle against Melo, but at least get in a stance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not a great start...we need to step it up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another... offensive rebound by the Nuggets.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe is on fire to start the game!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I like the fact that Kobe is making quick decisions. Stick the jumper early, drive, or make the pass. Nobody seems to be boxing out tonight.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

12-2 in rebounds in Nuggets favor already...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I like the fact that Kobe is making quick decisions. Stick the jumper early, drive, or make the pass. Nobody seems to be boxing out tonight.


Yeah it's good to see Kobe make those decisions tonight. Too bad our rebounding sucks...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lol at Reggie... "Are you alright Reggie?"


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

"triple ocho"
i admit reggie has made me laugh a couple times tonight

plus

what is craig sager wearing?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KoBeUrself said:


> "triple ocho"
> i admit reggie has made me laugh a couple times tonight
> 
> plus
> ...


Craig always wears the most amazing stuff.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Gotta love Craig's wardrobe. That was an ill dunk by KB24.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We got a rebound!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

jesus walton,
i guess you had me too high on you after game one


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe with the and 1!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We take the lead, up 1.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

does ai have any other move than the dribble left, step back

ok maybe the dribble right, step back


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe in the post. I like!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like Kobe was in the gym practicing his shot. That... or his pinkie is feeling very very good.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... Smith just owned us...


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

the patented if he misses ill call a foul by salvator


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Any reason why Luke is picking up his man at halfcourt? He's going to get torched everytime.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe with 17 in the first quarter!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is sizzlin'


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Any reason why Luke is picking up his man at halfcourt? He's going to get torched everytime.


just wants to read comments about himself later

Kobe for thraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... what did Kobe do during these days off? 20 in the first quarter!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is on ****ing fire!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Eternal said:


> Wow... what did Kobe do during these days off? 20 in the first quarter!


im guessing he didn't go on a ski trip in colorado?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll take the lead after one. Denver is playing with purpose, but we're giving them a lot on the boards. Touch up a few things and we should be fine.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was a hell of a block.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Completely reversal of effort on the defensive end by Radmanovic. I understand that you're going to struggle against Melo, but at least get in a stance.


He doesn't have a stance, the way he looks so far in this game...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully things go like last game, close in the first half, then blow the game open in the second half. I'll be happy if we blow the game open in this 2nd quarter though.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton for three!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ball's not moving as crisply, and I'm a little worried. Kobe won't stay THAT hot.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

nice to see lamar hit a long j, haven't seen many of those lately


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we PLEASE rebound?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Mbenga!!!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

the battle of the benches


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

that was a weak offensive foul, a foul but really weak


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good to have you back Luke.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

MACHINE almost came loose... But we fixed it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mbenga is awesome! And the Machine strikes!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Machine!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

First of all, huge props to DJ Mbenga. That's how you step up when your team needs you. I'm thrilled to death that he is stepping up to the plate in the playoffs while we're shorthanded. And Machine with pure shooters role. :lol:


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

mbenga is givin some solid mins, we need all we can get with ronny out


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Jordan looks intimidated by AI


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

hey kobe just pick up where you left off,
Thank You


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW Najerera with the air ball!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yesir!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe strikes again! And then Kobe to Farmar! 11-point lead!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

it seems to me that kobe has better arc on his shots tonight, when he gets in shooting slumps he tends to fire lasers, his shots look a lot more rehearsed tonight


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

btw, is there any truth to the rumor that carmelo had a designated driver bring him to the game tonight?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KoBeUrself said:


> btw, is there any truth to the rumor that carmelo had a designated driver bring him to the game tonight?


Hahaha, nice.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh...my...God


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe once again!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

its one of those games by kobes


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KoBeUrself said:


> btw, is there any truth to the rumor that carmelo had a designated driver bring him to the game tonight?


You're 1 for 3.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You're 1 for 3.


Hell.. if the Cubs could hit .333 you might have won a WS before 100 years had past.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe zone. Let's see if the supporting cast moves well off of the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom drives in for the dunk! SHOW SOME aggression, LO!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That's not a bull**** call. Wow..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke and Vlad in the game at the same time. Really Phil?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Melo just picked up his 3rd foul. Good news for us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can't let up here. Lakers should be up by double digits at the end of the first half.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Vlad, bend your ****ing knees you ADD waste of space. He needs to get whatever Kaman got to improve his focus.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

i would rather see kobe take that shot, you're hot, take it til you miss it


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

what kind of glasses were those on kanye, man i wish i had some of those


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****. Kobe misses, and the Nuggets are within 5. But Vlad strikes!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can we at least TRY to rebound?


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Basel57 said:


> Can we at least TRY to rebound?


agreed, effort would be appreciated


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Glad Kleiza is okay, but did you see him accidently kick Luke in the face? hahahahahahah


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lake Show up 10 at the half. I'll take it.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Glad Kleiza is okay, but did you see him accidently kick Luke in the face? hahahahahahah


good catch, charles was just shoutin out x factor for hangin tough


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kdos: luke deserved to get hit in the face cause he's one ugly mofo


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kobe on FIIIIRRRRRREEEE


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wheres the transition D


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

its ok let em shoot those jumpshots


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very sloppy to start the 3rd.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

this reminds me of the game we were up 20 to new orleans and then came out lethargic, lacked 2nd half intensity


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

another jumpshot by iverson keep it coming


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

horrible help defense on anthony


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

chippy?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

**** he hit the 3...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

omfg stop shooting threes


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

These refs are awful. And now we're beginning the three point barrage.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Horrible call against Odom...


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

pretty awful call right there


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man odom with 4 fouls not good


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

4th foul on Odom. ****.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Please don't shoot 3s anymore Lakers...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

we gotta go back to pau
stop the ****ing threes wow


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unbelievable.. You're completely not allowed to contest shots anymore.. **** this bull****


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... what a turnaround...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can't play defense or offense now...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

cant figure out the zone... this is sad

the triangle offense suppose solve that ****


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We better play defense after this timeout and stop shooting the 3s.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

DANNY said:


> cant figure out the zone... this is sad
> 
> the triangle offense suppose solve that ****


We always struggle against the zone for whatever reason.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton with the lucky bounce!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kill me now


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Terrible decision on Walton's part there on the gamble.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Kill me now


My pleasure. :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice play there by Kobe, and Luke scores with 1 second left on the shot clock, plus the foul! Let's maintain the lead this time!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice defensive stance there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another beautiful assist by Kobe, this time to Radmanovic!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Another beautiful assist by Kobe, this time to Radmanovic!


Is it just my HD box, or does TNT have terrible instant replays? It's all pixelated.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke came to play in this 2nd half!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LUUUUUUUuKKKKKEEE!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton for 3!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

kobe doin his assist thing, and the lakers extend the lead, imagine that


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see Walton with 13 points on a very nice shooting %.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Eternal said:


> Is it just my HD box, or does TNT have terrible instant replays? It's all pixelated.


i got that in the first half, but haven't seen it in awhile


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KoBeUrself said:


> i got that in the first half, but haven't seen it in awhile


I just had it very bad, when they showed the replay by Iverson dishing it to Martin for an easy dunk.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play by Kobe to draw the charge.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's shot is off now...he needs to drive in and score some buckets that way.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a BEAUTIFUL alley-oop from Gasol to Kobe! Wooooo!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What an alley oop to Kobe!!!!!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Machine


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I am loving that Luke is playing well in the playoffs so far. That will be huge for us if he continues to do it.

MACHINE!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The Machine!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very interesting 3rd quarter, and after the Nuggets came back from 12 down and took the lead, the Lakers brought it right back up to 10! Great, great finish to the quarter! 

Now let's end this!

Kobe, rip their hearts out!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Basel57 said:


> Very interesting 3rd quarter, and after the Nuggets came back from 12 down and took the lead, the Lakers brought it right back up to 10! Great, great finish to the quarter!
> 
> Now let's end this!
> 
> Kobe, rip their hearts out!


what you said


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Awesome Pass from Gasol. Man Kwame would have thrown that into the 10th row. Never mind, he wouldn't have caught the ball.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wheres the luke haters?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We have Luke haters?!! :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ehehehehe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Odom comes in, picks up his 5th, and goes back out. Should've passed it so Sasha.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom with 5 fouls... ****!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

o man odom just picked up a quickie


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a shot by Camby!!!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Machine


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hahahaha AIRRRR BALLLLL


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Machine!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe to Luke again!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

AIIIRRRR BALLLL :lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Both teams look to be very hot to start the 4th.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

great pass


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...and just like that, the lead is back down to 5. Someone guard JR Smith!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

farmar just had a double double from in-n-out


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another air ball! :lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Beautiful dish from Kobe to Gasol!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahahaha! AIRBALL AGAIN!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

twice as nice for camby


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DANNY said:


> AIIIRRRR BALLLL :lol:


ANOTHER ONE!!!! ahaha :lol::lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Camby is on fire! :lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Rick Fox Sighting!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

damn u machine


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

horrible shot selection by sasha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad shot by Sasha...AI is heating up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Not good... Iverson is on fire.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

nice cut by luke


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

hope klieza is better tomorrow


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man down man down


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton draws the charge.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

haha nice flop walton


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

DANNY said:


> man down man down


:lol::clap:


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

wow he got raped


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wheres the foul


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice save by Sasha


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe!!! and 1!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

come on pick n rol lkobe n pau

holyauhyihs histy kobe nice nmove


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just owned Najera!

MVP! MVP! MVP!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kobe with a little dance lesson for najera


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe should definitely get the MVP, and hush all the doubters after his game 1 performance.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Smith finally misses!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hahaha jr smith that play shows his basketball iq


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're taking way too many threes!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol kobe with the same play...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

D U I chant?

D U I D U I


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We're taking way too many threes!


Unfortunately that is a trend that I highly doubt will stop this year. Maybe we can cut down on them next year when we get Bynum back.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

good to see melo sober tonight...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

DANNY said:


> D U I chant?
> 
> D U I D U I


Gotta love it! :lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

o man kenyon got owned by pau's spin move


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kenyon Martin just fouled out of the game. Excellent.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The chant was funny the first time, but if the fans do it all series long, it's going to be stupid.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

is it just me or is kobe layin off the officials tonight as compared to his normal complaints?


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

camby has the quietest 17 boards


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

why is derrick rose on the 2008 nba mvp banner on top?


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

DANNY said:


> why is derrick rose on the 2008 nba mvp banner on top?


nice catch, thats crazy


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> The chant was funny the first time, but if the fans do it all series long, it's going to be stupid.


once melo gets that DUI label off his record the fans will stop

i guess thats another 7 years... sigh...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

haha sasha you flopface gtfo of here :lol::lol:


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

questionable t there, i thought he got fouled several times


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

frustration settin in, denver is done


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hahaha sasha omg... you get my oscar


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back-to-back technicals by the Nuggets. Nice.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nuggets are falling apart here!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow whats up with iverson getting all these Ts? i thought he said it with his own month, "i'm finally mature"


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Kobe


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kobes pumped up


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is so ****ing pumped up right now! What a game!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

2-0 Ladies & Gentleman


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man i wanna watch that movie with jackie and jet


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great to see Kobe pumped up!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

so time to put this game in the fridge and do the cockbump celebration?


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

defense wins championships, denver doesn't understand that concept, lets go to denver


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

baller shot right there


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KoBeUrself said:


> defense wins championships, denver doesn't understand that concept, lets go to denver


I wouldn't be calling our defense great. =\ We need to tighten up. Hopefully we play D when we need to, against Jazz and whoever else we vs throughout the playoffs.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe with 40!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

40 for Kobe!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Eternal said:


> I wouldn't be calling our defense great. =\ We need to tighten up. Hopefully we play D when we need to, against Jazz and whoever else we vs throughout the playoffs.


i never said we are playin great defense, we play some form, not great, but at least osme which is more than denver does


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kobe with 40 and luke with 18


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

great 4th by kobe, strong finish


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe is simply amazing...


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

id say denver would be better off starting jr smith instead of kleiza, at least smith can slash and score


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Mvp! Mvp! Mvp!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd love for Kobe to get 50 and 10.

Dammit, Fisher with the technical foul.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow Fisher get a Technical...


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

that is one of the worst calls ive seen this year


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

this is mj like this game


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

that was deep


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe Bryant is absolutely ****ing ridiculous!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another 3 for Kobe!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Kobe is unreal.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

jesus hes so good


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe again!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

stop talking JR your teams down by 20


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe gets replaced by Coby.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

dont take out kobe let him get 50


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

There goes Kobe...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar for 3!


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

no offense here, but koby carl is just another eric piatkowski


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

250 points given up by the Nuggets in two games...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

VICTORRRRRYY

aweseome game everyone see ya game 3!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What a game by Kobe tonight.. Gasol struggled... Odom barely played.. And we still almost get a 20 point victory.

Great game tonight.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> What a game by Kobe tonight.. Gasol struggled... Odom barely played.. And we still almost get a 20 point victory.
> 
> Great game tonight.


yeah its awesome how someone else steps up each game

tonight it was kobe and luke


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I am a better man for having witnessed Kobe's performance tonight. I think I'm going to copy his gun holster move when I'm on campus tomorrow. I already mimic his free throw routine while playing beer pong.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2-0.

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That interview was hilarious!!! Kenny Smith! :lol:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great win tonight. Feels good to be a Laker fan, and a Kobe supporter after the night KB24 had. Wow!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great win fellas!! We were causing a ruckus at Chilis tonight!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe was like the Godfather tonight, he made the Nuggets kiss the ring. 

Luke has been playing outstanding as well. Gasol struggled because Odom wasn't on the floor their little interior passing game helps each guy. With no Odom it was less room for Gasol.

They can step it back up next game.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

Eternal said:


> That interview was hilarious!!! Kenny Smith! :lol:


hahahaah omg i havent laughed that hard in a long time. Kobe was laughing so hard too. oh man i cant wait 4 that to be up on you tube


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Great win tonight. Feels good to be a Laker fan, and a Kobe supporter after the night KB24 had. Wow!


Change your avatar!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Change your avatar!


LOL

Been an Artest fan since his St. Johns days, and let's face it I still want Artest in a Lakers jersey.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DfhO23NIRP0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DfhO23NIRP0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"Better learn not to talk to me," Bryant said of Smith's jabbering. "You shake the tree, a leopard's gonna fall out."


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yay!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

anyone notice how they spoke of how sasha got his nickname? they said he started calling himself the machine first.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

kenny gettin smoked by that car was hillarious


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok i want to go on the record as giving props to Luke for the last couple of games. He seems to have found his stroke again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

CubanLaker said:


> Ok i want to go on the record as giving props to Luke for the last couple of games. He seems to have found his stroke again.


Yeah, he has been playing great this series...Its like as if somebody gave him a kick i the head to wake him up
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=IMG_0573.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/IMG_0573.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Eternal said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DfhO23NIRP0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DfhO23NIRP0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


LOL. 

This was very entertaining. EJ looked so evil after crushing Kenny Smith.


----------

